# Obtaining my ET card for California Work.



## Vince Gordon (May 19, 2018)

I have completed 2 year Electrical training certified program with N.C.C.E.R. here in California. However the training was ended due to money issues. The Headquarters are in florida and my credentials are posed on website.
I completed this course in 2012 and have been working as an Electrician now for 6 years... How do I obtain my california ET card with the experience that I have?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

What's NCCER? What's a California ET card? Are you state certified? Are you registered as an apprentice in California? Have you contacted Ca. DIR/DAS?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Vince Gordon!


----------

